# Official Game Thread: New Orleans @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CST / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *BUZZ OFF Hornets* 








*VS*









*New Orleans Hornets (14-49) (3-28 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (32-30) (19-12 at home) 









United Center, Friday March 18th, 2005
New Orleans @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / CST / NBALP*






































*Gonzaga-6'-DICKAU <> St.Benedict's Prep-6'6-SMITH <> TCU-6'9-NAILON <> IowaState-6'10-VROMAN <> LouisianaTech-6'11-BROWN*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS*


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> *Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Seton Hall-6'5-GRIFFIN <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS*


I'm probably the only one here who looks at that lineup and doesn't see a genuine quality NBA starter.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm not sure how the lineups will look like.....
just guessing, though i think pike is more in a favour of starting instead of griff.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> i'm not sure how the lineups will look like.....
> just guessing, though i think pike is more in a favour of starting instead of griff.


We may be reduced to something like that lineup, but ... ouch.

1 PG, 2 SFs, and 2 PFs

I was real surprised that Chandler didn't get the start with Curry out last game.

We badly need to win a game, and this should be a gimme.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We need a W for some air.

Bulls 92

NO 85

Ben 22


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I wonder if the lineup would look any better with Rose and Marshall in place of AD and THE HAWK.

Maybe.... maybe not.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> I wonder if the lineup would look any better with Rose and Marshall in place of AD and THE HAWK.
> 
> Maybe.... maybe not.


It might, but our record would be some kind of ugly.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> i'm not sure how the lineups will look like.....
> just guessing, though i think pike is more in a favour of starting instead of griff.


Probably. Pike should do a bit better when he's not forced to guard someone like Carter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pike might look good guarding my grandmother.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> It might, but our record would be some kind of ugly.


Do you really think this?

Most people here like Donyell Marshall. So him being around would help matters, yes?

So the presence of Jalen Rose to a team that is 2 games over .500 is SO HORRIBLE that it would make the team "ugly."

Sorry man, I don't buy it. Rose is having a great season.

If you want to bring up playing time... you may have a point... but the Mavs somehow get by without imploding.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Do you really think this?
> 
> If you want to bring up playing time... you may have a point... but the Mavs somehow get by without imploding.


The Mavs do just fine w/o Jalen Rose

As do the Bulls


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

superdave said:


> w/o Jalen Rose
> 
> As do the Bulls


When everyone is healthy.... yes.


Its when the injuries come... which is a usual event in a NBA season... one that the Bulls have been miraculously spared from until the last couple weeks.... that having a deep, talented team pays off.

Lets hope jib can save the day until the talent gets healthy again.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> Probably. Pike should do a bit better when he's not forced to guard someone like Carter.


gonna fix it, when it gets official, but until i get my mybulls mail, griff can enjoy his first official game thread appearance :biggrin:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

geez, this is a must win and we're missing so many of our starters

when the hell is curry coming back?!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Do you really think this?
> 
> Most people here like Donyell Marshall. So him being around would help matters, yes?
> 
> ...


Well, why is it that the Raptors blow then? 

I mean Rafer Alston is a 41% shooter so he's probably a better player than Kirk, Rose shoots 46% from the field (must be better than Ben and Duhon), and Chris Bosh is having a better season than Curry. Sorta crazy, right ???????? (one '?' for each of Rose's FG percentage points above Kirk's)

I'm very happy with AD and his vet presence. Rose is a cancer and his attitude would do much more harm for this young team. I know that's a hard sell, since you seem much more focused on tangible (as opposed to intangible) evidence. But calling Jalen's year as great is accurate if one only checks the box scores.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Who will score for us in this game???

with Eddy and Kirk Questinable , and Deng probably out , we don't have many offensive options.

Except for Ben having to score 20+ points , which is likely given the minutes , we need Duhon to hit , we need Chapu to score in DF , and guys of the Bench to help (Pike,Pargo,Othella). Maybe Tyson will have for once a good offensive night , but we need some guys to give more than the ususal this game.
Otherwise - it might turnout being a loss we don't wanna even think about...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

91








83

and if I'm wrong, it's officially time to hit the


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> 83


that burger looks like filled with pooh. lol


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

I think Ben Gordon will have a NCAA/UConn flashback and play big tonight.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mybulls says Hinrich and Curry are game-time decisions, but they went ahead and put Kirk in their projected starting lineup (but Othella gets the nod over Curry).


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

It's official Gordon and Chandler will never start. I say as long as we are winning go Skiles but against any other team this lineup would probably lose the game in the first quarter. I do not like AD and Othella playing together at all.

CHI 93
CHA 86


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> that burger looks like filled with pooh. lol


Bullpooh, of course.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Bullpooh, of course.


I didn't want to be the first to respond to BenDengGo's remark about my po-boy, so now that DaBullz has broken the ice, let me just say that you should probably contact a doctor sooner, not later, if your own poo resembles fried oysters.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I didn't want to be the first to respond to BenDengGo's remark about my po-boy, so now that DaBullz has broken the ice, let me just say that you should probably contact a doctor sooner, not later, if your own poo resembles fried oysters.


Sounds like one of those poohboy sandwiches they were hawking down in New Orleans when I was there....


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I wouldn't just assume we're gonna win this one. If this team was totally healthy, I'd fully expect a win. With Deng out, Curry, Hinrich and Duhon less than 100%; we're going to have to rely on some players who really haven't had to produce in a scorers role. I tend to think the key to the game is going to be how well Chandler plays. If he can give us 30-35 solid minutes, double-digit rebound and scoring and play solid defense - I like our chances. The Hornets aren't a pushover and we're gonna have a hard time scoring. I certainly hope Pargo can pull out his once-a-year great shooting game tonight. This team is going to need all the scoring help it can get.

Bulls in an unnecessary nail-biter.

Bulls 87
Hornets 84


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is bad, Tyson, Eddy, Kirk, Chris, and Deng all have injuries now. But tyosn, Eddy, and Kirk are suppose to play tonight, the hornets depleted all their good players, and will have to depend on JR Smith and Jamaal Magloire. We better win this game. Ben Gordon and Tyson Chandler are still better then anyone on the Hornets, and Kirk and Eddy, and Luol are too. But we won't have Luol tonight.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

If Kirk, and Duhon Sit this is what the lineup i would have-

Ben Gordon
Eric Pia
A Noicioni
Othella Harington
Tyson Chandler


I just want Gordon to have a go at point see how he goes! Jeez when u have heaps of injurys this should be a good time to find out how he goes starting against a weaker team.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Haven't found an audio feed for the game yet and I don't have CCSN yet, so I guess I'll be boxscore watching.

Kirk and Duhon both starting?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Both are starting. Duhon just hit a 3.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk with 7 pts in the first two minutes of the game as well on 3-4 shooting.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

AD no shots, 1 rebound and 2 TOs already too.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Curry out, or is he going to come off the bench this game. I know he said he wants to play yesterday, but it would probaly be wise to sit out tonight and come back tomorow healthier against real competition.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hes out.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordon getting burned pretty bad by Claxton.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Is Curry out, or is he going to come off the bench this game. I know he said he wants to play yesterday, but it would probaly be wise to sit out tonight and come back tomorow healthier against real competition.


We had a Reiner sighting, so I'm seriously doubting it.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

speedy killing us.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Its time for Pargo to be cut IMO. He flat out sucks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Davis, Hinrich, Harrington Pargo Nocioni in, Griffin out

Dickau, JR Smith, Lynch, Nailon, 

38-36 Hornets Dickau makes the shot. Pargo shoots OOB. Nailon hook shot. GOOD.

Nocioni is hurt (holding his quads). charlie horse?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk shot MISS. to JR Smith, Magloire tip in GOOD

42-36

AD to Harrington over his left shoulder scores!

Dickau right wing to Pargo, to Magloire to JR Smith baseline jumper MISS

Bulls board, Pargo jumper MISS

Othella boards to Pargo Pargo jumper scores.

Dickau to Magloire to Smith, Lynch to Smith jumper MISS.

Pargo crossover on Dickau, jumper GOOD. 42-42 TIE


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lynch jumper GOOD. Timeout Skiles 42-44 Hornets

I'm doing radio (neil funk) because I got NCAA on.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Lynch jumper GOOD. Timeout Skiles 42-44 Hornets
> 
> I'm doing radio (neil funk) because I got NCAA on.


Thank you much!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Comcast is the most unprofessional channel I have ever seen.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Must the Bulls have ONE disastrous quarter every game now?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Not only are we losing to the Hornets at home which is a joke in itself.
WE ARE DOWN BY DOUBLE DIGITS


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Glad to see the SUckabulls aren't that far ot of memory......NOT


For all those who fill Eddy Curry isn't worth whatever he gets..........no inside presence means our jumpshooters have hands in their faces and shoot bricks.

So much for our great D.

Claxton is owning our guards.

Dick OWWWW is making the Bulls look slow..


Not a good night. If we loose this, this will be the game that haunts us come the final week of the season.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nailon is the player we hoped E-Robbery would've been


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler shouldn't ever get a pass inside, unless it's a lob.

His offensive skillset is that of a fourthgrader on a 5ft basket.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Somebody tell Gordon that it's the 4th quarter and he's allowed to make shots!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Somebody tell Gordon that it's the 4th quarter and he's allowed to make shots!


i told him :clap: :clap:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

10-0 run, gotta keep this going and win this game.

Speedy is back in.

DUHON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Jump ball

Jackson Vroman - you got [email protected]


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon seriously needs to learn how to play some D.

Oh yeah, and not foul out!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Philly beat Cleveland 93-81. I hope we can pull this one out to gain some ground (and not lose some).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich is keeping Speedy in front of him at least. Gordon got smoked earlier.

AD with his first basket.

blocking foul on Tyson Chandler.

69-68. Bulls. Bulls storming back.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler is putting together a nice game for himself (the 4 TOs aside)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That traveling call on Gordon was bogus (according to Funk). He got bumped into a travel.

Claxton for three. MISS


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

offensive foul on chandler..


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

17 Chicago TOs to their 7, and they have 11 more FGA with 3 less OReb.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon to Ben, fake on Claxton, to Duhon shoots, AIRBALL

Hinrich jumper. MISS. offensive foul on Othella going for the board. Othella benched with 5 fouls. 

Speedy to PJ. to Claxton, fallaway jumper. Vhroman tips miss, PJ Brown scores. 

Duhon slashing drops off to AD, off the hands of AD OOB.

Claxton kicks to the corner, PJ scores. 

Duhon top of the key, blocking foul on Claxton?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Nice lines for Chandler and Duhon tonight.. I couldn't believe the score when I checked in for updates..


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I know we are missing Curry and Deng, and Hinrich is gutting through it....but Damn....We are not a deep team at all.

Let's go Bulls, finish this out with a much needed win.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

PJ Brown sounds like he's having his way inside right now.. layup.. 74-71


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, are we trying to give this game away, or what?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Man do I miss Deng. Duhon needs to stop taking shots.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Time for another of Skiles "go until they puke" practices!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nachbar for three. yikes. D is a bit slow.

Hinrich to AD, to outside Pargo, Kirk drives runner MISS. but fouled. he will shoot two. A bailout.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

damn! nachbar for 3! 80-71


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

And of course Hinrich misses the first FT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich shoots a FT. MISS. makes the second.

80-72 NO lead.

Speedy airball. Tyson boards.

Kirk for THREE. GOOD! finally.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hinrich with a 3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

they canceled yesterdays practice so I think one is in good order.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Hinrich makes one of two, claxton missed shot, hinrich for THREE! 80-75 with 7 minutes left..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nachbar MISS. Jacobsen boards. 21 second chance points.

Jacobsen shoots MISS. ugly shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jacobsen to Claxton jumper MISS. 

Gordon goes up fouled. will shoot three. Jacobsen got called.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Claxton misses.. About time we get a def board..


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Are our young guys just hitting the late season fatigue wall?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

hehehehe defensive rebounding problems again

not to mention 18 turns


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon makes 2 of 3? I didn't pay attention. 

Pargo got called for carries! wow.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Pargo...go home.

You just carried in wide open floor.


LEAVE


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Kirk finding his stroke?

FROM DOWNTOWN!
TIED!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Magloire oob.

Bulls recover. Hinrich to Pargo to the baseline back out, Pargo to Hinrich. Hinrich for three. GOOD!!! wow. he's not clutch you say?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Hinrich for THREE!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Kirk for THREEEEEEEE :banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OOB, touched by the Bulls, New Orleans ball. Nachbar to Claxton, left corner, goes to his left, offensive foul on Magloire.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyson with the rejection. I'm sensing some momentum.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG !!! Hinrich for three AGAIN!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Omg Kirk Yes!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Chandler's 4th block.. nice.. offensive foul on magloire


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

defense
rebound
take care of the ball


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Claxton to Dickau, fakes the three. Dickau shoots a three. MISS. Magloire tip in Good.

Hinrich to Gordon. double teamed. PJ Brown steals it. He's so underrated.

Dickau almost lost it (Hinrich going for the steal), Dickau blows by Kirk and scores


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> defense
> rebound
> take care of the ball


We're sure not doing #2 or #3 well tonight.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Dickau layup.. bulls timeout.. 3:09 remaining..84-83 new orleans


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Bulls are sure stinking so far tonight


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If we lose, it's a) defensive rebounding b)second chance points from defensive rebounding.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Pargo STOP TAKING SHOTS!!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Why Is Pargo In The Damn Game?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

wow, we cannot hit shots.. hopefulyl as I type this we will..


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich with the acrobatic lay in!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

84-83 

pargo drives kicks it to a NO player OOB. Bulls ball.

Tyson hands it Hinrich, Hinrich scoops and scores!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

OMG Kirk with a finish INSIDE!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

magloire layup..86-85


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Is anyone playing any interior defense for us?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hornets by 1 with the ball, 52 seconds left.

LETS GO DEFENSE


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We have lost our composure. Injuries or not if we lose to NO that's embarrassing.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

layup good by Magloire, Claxton set that up.

Hornets by 1.

Gordon fires a three. MISS (not a good shot) so early.

rebound PJ.

Claxton to Nachbar to PJ OOB Hornets ball 2 secs left

PJ jumper MISS.

Gordon 1 handed rebounded, Dickau knocks it off of Gordon. Hornets ball!

GRRR!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well true to form, the Bulls have one disastrous quarter in the first half they cannot overcome. Broken record :curse:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> Is anyone playing any interior defense for us?



we have like 13 blocks total


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Our future PG Ben Gordon - with iron hands again!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon loses the ball.. like 49 seconds left, we're down by 1.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

YearofDaBulls said:


> We have lost our composure. Injuries or not if we lose to NO that's embarrassing.


Our PG is playing with a sprained finger.
SG has a hammy.
Best wing player is out.
Best post player is out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're playing 3 guards, and Nocioni isn't able to play.

We're lucky to be in it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

new 24 sec clock for Hornets 52 secs left

Claxton to Dickau against Gordon, bounces to Magloire to Nachbar, drives and gets fouled will shoot two.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> layup good by Magloire, Claxton set that up.
> 
> Hornets by 1.
> 
> ...


He'd get a BIG toungue lashing for that after the game.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hornets by 3, damnit.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

We may have 13 blocks, but we also have over 20 TOs so far


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dickau stole it again! AGHHA


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

**** YOU TYSON YOU JUST THREW AWAY THE INBOUND!
Game over.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

damn...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Game over boys. No composure.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Add this to the number of games that we lost without Curry, then count the # of wins without the big man. None. We need Curry back asap.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

you've got to be ****ting me


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson just threw it off of Kirk's head? geez


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Add this to the number of games that we lost without Curry, then count the # of wins without the big man. None. We need Curry back asap.


Actually, Deng's importance>Eddy's importance, IMHO of course.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls offense...a smoking crater


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

this teams needs more scorers period.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Let this be a lesson to those who think that Eddy doesn't rebound and play defense well.

We seem to be doing both NOTICEABLY WORSE with him out of the lineup.

AD is done. Time to ship his sorry ***.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

90-87 Kirk makes both FT.

Dickau fouled. 8.3 secs left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dickau hits both. 92-87 Hornets. ugh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

NM.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

well the old turnover prone Bulls are back kids


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk knocks a shot down! down by 2. Dickau fouled again. makes the first.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Yep, it's time to panic or get healthy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 90- Hornets 94. bad game.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Injuries and stupidty are a deadly combinatiion for the Bulls playoff hopes!



:curse:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

We need Curry and Deng back ASAP. Things are looking terrible for us right now.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

pargo sucked big time tonight, he reminded me of jamal, jacking up shot after shot


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good game by Hinrich but everyone else sucked. Tyson got the boards but those idiot TO's killed us. Ben is slumping bad on both ends. He's become more of a liability. Earlier in the game he got burned by Claxton. 

We just couldn't stop Claxton's playmaking. He drove in, penetrated, dished well. Magloire got some orebs. they shot ALOT. 90 shot attempts vs our 69 shot attempts :sour: 

We need Eddy's inside presence we only had 10 inside points vs their 44. Magloire and PJ are very good inside players. Othella wasn't a factor (due to foul trouble) why can't he be more effective like he was when AD was out like that Houston or Dallas game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry really sucked tonight. ZERO rebounds, and the Hornets' big men went off on him.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Curry really sucked tonight. ZERO rebounds, and the Hornets' big men went off on him.


yeah, and what was Deng's problem out there? He didn't do ANYTHING.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Curry really sucked tonight. ZERO rebounds, and the Hornets' big men went off on him.


damn that Eddy Curry :curse:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We get Eddy and Luol back tommorow correct? I think that Eddy should have played tonight. I know he said he wanted to play tonight yesterday, but I wonder if Skiles told him to sit the game out, which may have been a poor decision. 

Injured Eddy> any other Bulls big men.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> We get Eddy and Luol back tommorow correct? I think that Eddy should have played tonight. I know he said he wanted to play tonight yesterday, but I wonder if Skiles told him to sit the game out, which may have been a poor decision.
> 
> Injured Eddy> any other Bulls big men.


????

Why would Skiles let Kirk and Chris play with injuries? because it's not really his call. Kirk suffered the same injury but a game later.

Eddy can't/doesn't know how to play through pain.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I wonder if Skiles told him to sit the game out, which may have been a poor decision.


Lacy Banks asked Skiles after the game why Eddy didnt play after looking good in warm-ups, Skiles responded that Eddy said he couldnt go.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame.

They deserved to win. I think they outplayed us the whole game. 

Skiles also pointed out that Ben one-handed rebound.

Noc is hurt as well. (charlie horse)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

remlover said:


> Lacy Banks asked Skiles after the game why Eddy didnt play after looking good in warm-ups, Skiles responded that Eddy said he couldnt go.


 Lacy always askin' about Eddy.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Don't worry fellas.

Our way is "the right way."

Pax will make sure we get to the playoffs.

We may not have a lot of talent... but we have good jib.

Good, sound college players tonight with botched one-handed rebounds and boucing inbounds passes off THEIR HEAD!!!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


kukoc4ever said:


> Don't worry fellas.
> 
> Our way is "the right way."
> 
> ...


+ rep for that.....


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Othella has no business playing Center. Let's face it.


spongyfungy said:


> Good game by Hinrich but everyone else sucked. Tyson got the boards but those idiot TO's killed us. Ben is slumping bad on both ends. He's become more of a liability. Earlier in the game he got burned by Claxton.
> 
> We just couldn't stop Claxton's playmaking. He drove in, penetrated, dished well. Magloire got some orebs. they shot ALOT. 90 shot attempts vs our 69 shot attempts :sour:
> 
> We need Eddy's inside presence we only had 10 inside points vs their 44. Magloire and PJ are very good inside players. Othella wasn't a factor (due to foul trouble) why can't he be more effective like he was when AD was out like that Houston or Dallas game?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

sometimes you win games you should lose and sometimes you lose games you should win.

the bulls deserved to lose this one , injuries took its toll and that pass to kirk from tyson killed them, they still had a chance at that point and kirk seemed to have it going pretty well .

kirk's fault on that one , not as i read here as it being tyson's fault , rule #1 to catching is keep your eyes on the ball, tyson threw it to him right in his hands ...a lil hard but extremely catchable.

kirk was up that point setting himself to be a hero on a night the team as a whole didn't really deserve to win, so its just a learning experience and sat. game against philly we will hopefully have more players able to play.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Embaressing is the word.

Looking at the Box score - we hit more FT's and 3's (better % too) , we grabbed more rebounds.

So how the hell did we take only 69 shots (making only a pathetic 0.377% of them) and NO took 90 shots...

Well - It's the *20 TO's we had!!* while they kept the ball and had only 10.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

bullet said:


> Embaressing is the word.
> 
> Looking at the Box score - we hit more FT's and 3's (better % too) , we grabbed more rebounds.
> 
> ...


I felt the same as you did. Totally embarrassed by that whole game. After the game i was just soooo mad at the Bulls. I'm just so tired of these friggin TO's and boneheaded mistakes. 

I was gonig to post my impressions but i was just too ticked off to give a post w/o 100s of **** being thrown about.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> sometimes you win games you should lose and sometimes you lose games you should win.
> 
> the bulls deserved to lose this one , injuries took its toll and that pass to kirk from tyson killed them, they still had a chance at that point and kirk seemed to have it going pretty well .


Agree wholeheartedly, *grinch!* We were never as bad as the 0-9 start, and we were never as good as the 8 in a row wins. This is a young team who are going through some difficulty right now. We should all be disappointed with the loss, but we shouldn't expect this team to have any guaranteed wins, even against New Orleans, Charlotte, or Atlanta.

Certainly having Eddy or Luol may have made a difference, but so would reducing the turnovers. If you looked at everything in the box score besides the actual score, you'd think we killed them. Give away 20 possessions and be happy you only lost by 4 points. 

I wasn't able to see the game, but it looked like Tyson, Kirk, Chris, & Antonio all got good production for the time they were on the floor. Noc, Ben, and Jannero looked to have struggled. We're lucky it was N.O., because any other team would have a field day if we only had 19 minutes from the SF position.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> sometimes you win games you should lose and sometimes you lose games you should win.
> 
> the bulls deserved to lose this one , injuries took its toll and that pass to kirk from tyson killed them, they still had a chance at that point and kirk seemed to have it going pretty well .
> 
> ...



Well Tyson said it was his fault on that play, a miscommunication.


> On the ensuing inbounds play, Chandler threw the ball off Hinrich's head into the hands of Dickau, and the Hornets turned that into a basket by veteran P.J. Brown.
> 
> "He was able to catch it off my head,'' Hinrich said. "It was just a miscommunication between me and Tyson."
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?intID=3843087

The team as a whole didn't deserve to win though, I agree.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

disgruntledKNICKfan said:


> that pass to kirk from tyson killed them, they still had a chance at that point and kirk seemed to have it going pretty well .
> 
> kirk's fault on that one , not as i read here as it being tyson's fault , rule #1 to catching is keep your eyes on the ball, tyson threw it to him right in his hands ...a lil hard but extremely catchable.
> 
> kirk was up that point setting himself to be a hero on a night the team as a whole didn't really deserve to win, so its just a learning experience and sat. game against philly we will hopefully have more players able to play.


You're not even close. I watched it several times on Tivo. Hinrich looked away before the inbound then looked back and Tyson screeched a line drive off his head. Tyson's bad on that. Hinrich does need to be able to steal a look to see who might be coming up from behind him (see Tyson inbound to Adrian Griffin for further proof).

Trying to pin this on Hinrich IS MORE THAN A STRETCH.


----------

